# Anyone have hogs on their land



## StagSwag (Feb 11, 2017)

Hello I have never went hog hunting befor but really want to go. The only thing is I can't afford shelling out 300$ just to go. I have rifles AR bow and am a confident shooter. If anyone has hogs or no of spots I would gladly help pay for any feed or bait used. You can write me here personal message or text and call 7708465098


----------



## CC Rider (Feb 11, 2017)

If you can't afford $300, maybe you should find a new hobby. No poor mouthin allowed here.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 12, 2017)

You're new here, so I will educate you a little bit on ask to hog hunt within this forum.

There are no doubt many folks in the same position as you.  Heck, a few times a month there is a similar post as what you have.  Based on past history around here, the likeliness of you having someone say "come on and shoot some hogs" is about zero.  Actually, it is ZERO.

If I was in your situation, I would do something like this:
1. save up $300 and find an outfitter
2. sell that AR to fund hunts
3. hunt public land in GA and spend countless hours scouting, walking, fuel costs from going back and forth
4. research Ft. Stewart for hogs.  will cost you $60-80 for the permit (I forget exact), but that place is loaded w/hogs

Then again, when you factor in time, fuel, licensing, more time and fuel...and more time and fuel, you likely EXCEED $300.  You have to PAY to PLAY with hunting, unless you own your own land or have access to family land.

90% of the time, hunting ain't cheap.  Many of us at our hunt club spend SEVERAL THOUSAND DOLLARS a year, when you factor in fuel, tractor fuel, seed, member dues, gear, etc., etc.  Heck, I have FIVE GRAND just in hog traps.

Good luck to you!


----------



## StagSwag (Feb 12, 2017)

My bad I wasn't trying to ruffle anybody. This is my first time posting on here. I'm sorry for the inconvenience to anybody.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2017)

StagSwag said:


> My bad I wasn't trying to ruffle anybody. This is my first time posting on here. I'm sorry for the inconvenience to anybody.



Don't pay them no mind. Lols
You never know til you ask.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Feb 12, 2017)

No worries stag. There are many landowners here in Georgia who complain about hogs being on they're property, but will not allow hunters or trappers on their land.
Don't listen to some of the posters on here. Your best bet would be to buy a 22 mag and hit some of the wma's during squirrel season, especially the wma's in the middle and southern part of the state. Also many of the wma's have hog hunts scheduled. Usually you can use your AR. Another place that is talked about quites bit is fort Stewart.  If you able to make it to stewart, there are some on here who will help to guide you through the process for getting on the property. Some may help you find hogs once you're there.
Good luck


----------



## Samoset (Feb 12, 2017)

Spend a few days reading through the threads in this"spot and stalk hog" forum.

It will give you a good idea of what wmas hold hogs and which members on here that are going to give you a hard time regardless of what you post. 

And which members usually offer up good advice.

Also run a few searches on hunting wmas in ga for hog on google. 

Do your research it will save you a lot of gas and frustration in the future. 

From everything I've read public land is the rout to go. People will complain about hogs on there properties but treat them like a commodity if some one wants a chance at them. 

one thing I've read a lot on different forums and articles is you don't have to be invisible or silent to get to close to them but you better have the wind in your favor. 

Good luck.


----------



## StagSwag (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks I really appreciate it


----------



## Geezer Ray (Feb 16, 2017)

You can also get a permit from Georgia Power and hunt their private land. Permits are free from Land Management and just a few rules to follow.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Feb 20, 2017)

If you wanna make the drive I have some decent spots down here I'd be willing to take you to


----------



## j_seph (Feb 22, 2017)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> If you wanna make the drive I have some decent spots down here I'd be willing to take you to


Good fella right there


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 23, 2017)

You got to pay to play


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Feb 24, 2017)

Woodsman69 said:


> You got to pay to play



Yep. 

Folks in here act like landowners are bad for not allowing strangers on their property. But everyone's friends until something bad happens. Then the lawyers are looking for a donkey to pin the tail on. 

Imagine: A guy get's seriously hurt hunting hogs on your property. Can't work. Losing cars, home, etc. Wife's weighing in. They're in a financial pickle. Family members tell them to call lawyer. They do. Letters start. Papers served. And you spend the next 5 years fighting a legal battle. 

Just because you allowed a stranger on your property. 

Also, in today's society, many folks (especially young) have an entitlement mentality. An "it's about me" mindset. Open the gate to strangers, and you well may go back in 2 weeks and them and their friends are in there as if they own the place. 

And the kicker to folks killing individual hogs: property owner is putting themselves at risk but the hog problem isn't going to be resolved. I'm convinced that unless you're taking out the whole sounder (or close to it) that hogs will continue to breed and expand and the destruction to property and crops will escalate.  They're prolific breeders. Killing 3 or 4 hogs off the property might push the hogs back for a few weeks, but they'll be back. Killing a few hogs just ain't gonna make a meaningful difference.

A landowner would be a whole lot better off to just pay someone that's in the hog trapping business to come take care of the hog problem. They'd be wise to handle the legal side on the front end as well. 

The problem is finding folks that are competent and affordable is difficult.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 24, 2017)

Bubba_1122 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Folks in here act like landowners are bad for not allowing strangers on their property. But everyone's friends until something bad happens. Then the lawyers are looking for a donkey to pin the tail on.
> 
> ...


Does paying someone to trap them, release them from liability based on your prior scenario? Probably not!!! My feeling is too many folks have lost trust in their fellow man, I know others have done wrong to cause this however it boils down to folks just don't trust like they used to. I placed an ad once looking for hog hunting rights. Little old lady called me, she had a 100 acre farm and 6 wild hogs that visited about 3 times a week. It turned into me doing her bushhogging, helping feed cows, getting to fish an awesome pond as well as deer hunting rights. One of the few who still trusted others and of course she was in her late 60's which would explain why.


----------



## Muddy Water (Feb 24, 2017)

Bubba_1122 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Folks in here act like landowners are bad for not allowing strangers on their property. But everyone's friends until something bad happens. Then the lawyers are looking for a donkey to pin the tail on.
> 
> ...



Landowners who make their land available for recreational purposes are shielded from liability by OCGA 51-3-20 thru 51-3-26. There's no "5 year legal battle" in your scenario, maybe a few hundred dollars and a month to get it tossed on summary judgment. 

Landowner liability is a cop-out excuse that isn't at all a concern with the current state of the law.


----------



## TacticalTaco (Mar 4, 2017)

Muddy Water said:


> Landowners who make their land available for recreational purposes are shielded from liability by OCGA 51-3-20 thru 51-3-26. There's no "5 year legal battle" in your scenario, maybe a few hundred dollars and a month to get it tossed on summary judgment.
> 
> Landowner liability is a cop-out excuse that isn't at all a concern with the current state of the law.




This. The only people shooting themselves in the foot are the land owners.


----------



## across the river (Mar 5, 2017)

TacticalTaco said:


> This. The only people shooting themselves in the foot are the land owners.



This has been mentioned plenty of times on here before, but there is no benefit to any landowner in allowing the average redneck on you place to hunt pigs.  If you let a guy come out and kill a pig, or even two or three, that has only benefited the hunter.  Killing a pig or two does nothing to control the population.  Now lets say you have unlimited access to the place.   Are you going to put in the time effort and money to kill enough to even dent the population. You aren't, and neither is anyone else.  You shoot enough to get you fill, and then move on to fishing or turkey hunting.  So you essentially have the the option of either allowing a bunch of people to constantly hunt it, which I don't think anyone wants, or you get someone to come in and trap it.  Most people that fuss about landowners not allowing them to hunt, just want to kill a pig for free.  They have no interest in actually killing enough to make a difference.   Most landowners have no interest in letting people have access to the place, because they know there is only downside, and no upside.   It is what it is, which is why it will never change.


----------



## Possum (Mar 5, 2017)

I would gladly let you hunt my place if I had a hog problem but you'd be wasting time right now. I haven't had a trail cam pic or seen any hog sign since last summer. 
You can also hunt hogs on WMAs with muzzle loader or archery during turkey season.


----------



## Davexx1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Stag

Keep asking and inquiring.  When turning over stones, so to speak, you never know what you may eventually find.  Many fine outdoor opportunities has been found by asking and shaking hands with owners.  Check with the local farmers and anyone that has land under management.  Be honest and respectful, close all gates, pick up any trash found, adhere to any stipulations, and leave only footprints.

Good luck, Dave


----------

